# What I think I do meme



## Sophie19

I am going to make one right now.


----------



## Poseidon

As a camp counselor, I love this one. Very true...and I have done all of those pictures.


----------



## capercowgirl

There are templates on google for making them but I am at work right now so I can't  Make sure to post when your finished I would love to see


----------



## capercowgirl

http://www.horseforum.com/members/18286/Poseidon I also work as an after school program director/ summer camp counselor! That is soo true hehe


----------



## Sophie19

My very first meme!


----------



## ThursdayNext

I saw the one for Equestrians last week. Here it is.


----------

